# Pig not growing



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

I bought a feeder pig back in February. It will be 2 months tomorrow but she hardly looks bigger than when I bought her. I have raised over 2 dozen feeder pigs in the last few years and I never had problems with growth before. I know the ropes and how to get the job done. I dewormed her with Wazine about a month ago. I let her range with my 8 month old Jersey Heifer calf for the past month and while I have not caught her doing it, I suspect she is eating the manure. I try to pick up her piles every 1-3 days as the pen is not huge ( maybe 2000 sq feet) and when I had the pig contained for 3-4 days the amount of manure more than doubled that I was removing from the pen. I feed her the same amounts I have fed pigs in the past and I never had a problem with growth. She keeps escaping a pallet pen I made in the corner of the cows pen so she can be lovey dovey with the cow again. They have a strong bond unfortunately. It is frustrating me terribly! I am going to be buying some extra panels tomorrow and making it Fort Knox to keep the two apart but I dont know if the lack of growth is even connected to the cow at all. They were only together for the last month and she didnt' grow much the first month i had her either. Is it possible to just have a pig with bad genetics? She loves eating the cows hay as well... Maybe she is just filling up too much on non nutrients? but that still wouldn't explain why she didn't grow the first month. 
I am going out today with the measuring tape to see what her weight is and do it again in a week or two. If she isn't putting weight on I guess I have no choice but to roast her. Is there something I could try to put weight on her faster? She is on Dumor Hog Feed from Tractor Supply and getting 8-10 cups a day plus table scraps, fresh water and I toss her hay that falls down around the hay rack (she does eat it)


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

What breed of hog. Double the feed and see just how much the hog will eat in one day.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

hmmm she looks like a Duroc


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

My first thoughts are:

Worms - except you dewormed

Feed quality

Intestinal problem (torsion, etc) - look for bloated belly

Congenital or genetic flaws


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

Perhaps I should try some newer dewormer. I dont see an expiration date on the bottle but I know I didn't buy it recently. If it wasn't for the fact I attempted to deworm her it would be my first thought as well... because if she is awake- she is hungry... the most ravenous pig I have ever had.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

never mind, found the exp date which is Nov 2015. But hey, i will give her another dose... perhaps she dumped over her water which had her dewormer in it.. This time I will mix it in with oatmeal or something and be certain she consumes it


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Last year we had a litter and sold most of them. We kept two barrows, one who looked good and small one. Not the runt, she died when she got stepped on. At butcher time, the one weighed around 280 and his brother weighed maybe 100. We roasted him whole. They had the same feed, worming, pen, care, everything, but he forgot to grow. I guess it happens once in a while.


----------



## TamBerk (Aug 17, 2010)

She could have a bad kidney.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

LittleRedHen said:


> never mind, found the exp date which is Nov 2015. But hey, i will give her another dose... perhaps she dumped over her water which had her dewormer in it.. This time I will mix it in with oatmeal or something and be certain she consumes it


Ivermectin paste in twinkies works good that should take care of the worms. A Duroc will eat a lot and should put on weight fast.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Wazine is just piperzine, round worms is about all it is effective on besides being unpalatable to most animals.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Get an effective pig wormer and keep the wazine for the poultry. With the issues you are having an injectable wormer administered in the neck should work best IMO. You need to know that a broad spectrum wormer such an ivermectin is given and at the recommend rate. There is no assumption when a shot is given.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

Where do I get an injectable dewormer?


----------



## mitchell3006 (Apr 1, 2010)

Ivermectin is available at most any feed store or vet. It can also be ordered cheaply from Jeffers.


----------

